# Recipe : Oatmeal Chocolate Peanut Butter No-Bake Candy Bars



## jackbaur24 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Recipe : Oatmeal Chocolate Peanut Butter No-Bake Candy Bars*

*Ingredients :*
1 cup peanut butter
2/3 cup honey
1/2 cup coconut oil (no substitutes, this is what gives its creamy texture and flavor)
2 cups oats (not instant)
1 1/4 cups mini chocolate chips
3/4 cup dried cranberries
*Directions :*
In a medium sized saucepan, melt together peanut butter, honey and coconut oil.
Remove from heat and add oats, chocolate chips and dried cranberries. Stir until combined and chocolate chips are melted.
Spread into a 9x13 pan. Refrigerate until hardened, about an hour.
Store in refrigerator..

*Source of this Recipe : http://bestfood05.blogspot.com/2013/10/recipe-oatmeal-chocolate-peanut-butter.html*


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Another no bake cookie, just found a slight variation of a family favorite:

Take a lot of peanut butter, add honey to taste. Add any fixins you want: choc chips, nuts, seeds, GORP type fixins...Add powder milk until no longer sticky. Roll into a log shape in wax paper. Chill if you can then slice into cookies. Enjoy.

We make these but roll them into balls and then roll in powder sugar, mini choc or pb chips, nuts, etc for the holidays. But if we are limiting water usage, rolling them log shaped in wax paper is definitely less messy.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

jackbaur24 said:


> *Recipe : Oatmeal Chocolate Peanut Butter No-Bake Candy Bars*
> 
> *Ingredients :*
> 1 cup peanut butter
> ...


Them sound really tastey! From the list I might be able ta eat one er two an not drive the sugar count totally crazy ta boot! Gonna haveta try them this winter. Thanks fer sharin the recipe!


----------

